# Combo continuing or not?



## SB2015 (Jan 8, 2017)

TW mentioned in another thread that the Combo was no longer available.

I tried phoning Accu Chek to check but got through to USA so will need to wait until Monday.  Has anyone else been told that the Combo is no longer available.  I was under the impression that they had continued production following the issues that had arisen with the Insight, or it may be that they are still supported, or some areas have some still in their stock.  If so I shall have try to get one before they all go.


----------



## Radders (Jan 8, 2017)

I don't know the answer but would be interested to find this out too.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 8, 2017)

I haven't actually bothered asking at my clinic for the last 18 months, since it's only of academic interest to me, now.


----------



## Sally71 (Jan 9, 2017)

We got a new one last July, I presume it's only being continued until they've ironed out all the problems with the Insight though!


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 10, 2017)

I am collecting my next Combo on Thursday.  Yippeeeee.

Very happy to stay with Accu Chek and glad that Combos are still available.  I know that CGMs are becoming more accessible but without funding I shall stick with my Libre for now.  In another four  years I can think again and CGMs may have come down further in price, or Libres may be available on NHS, (or pigs flying by).


----------



## heasandford (Jan 11, 2017)

And of course Accuchek don't seem to be doing anything with CGMs themselves, so getting one to connect with their pump ie just one unit instead of 2, seems unlikely.
The article about the so-called Closed Loop system (written by US-based Diatribe) is interesting about CGMs in development, it seems to be the way development is going:
https://diatribe.org/2016-pivotal-y...il&utm_term=0_75cdadd67f-450007913a-410691809


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 11, 2017)

heasandford said:


> And of course Accuchek don't seem to be doing anything with CGMs themselves, so getting one to connect with their pump ie just one unit instead of 2, seems unlikely.
> The article about the so-called Closed Loop system (written by US-based Diatribe) is interesting about CGMs in development, it seems to be the way development is going:
> https://diatribe.org/2016-pivotal-y...il&utm_term=0_75cdadd67f-450007913a-410691809



Thanks for this info.  I think it will still be a while before I can afford Closed loop or even CGM so happy to stick with my Combo for another four years, although this did make me wonder.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 11, 2017)

I cannot imagine that they will become available to the likes of us, on the NHS, during the entire lifetime of your new pump SB, quite frankly!


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 11, 2017)

trophywench said:


> I cannot imagine that they will become available to the likes of us, on the NHS, during the entire lifetime of your new pump SB, quite frankly!


And probably the next few pumps!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 19, 2017)

Great news SB. I saw something on TwitFace this week about Roche stopping selling new pumps in the US and only supporting existing users. Not sure that has any relevance to Europe, but it was a bit surprising. Seems that the Insight will never make it over there.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 19, 2017)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Great news SB. I saw something on TwitFace this week about Roche stopping selling new pumps in the US and only supporting existing users. Not sure that has any relevance to Europe, but it was a bit surprising. Seems that the Insight will never make it over there.


I saw that too!


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 19, 2017)

That is a surprise.  I hope that it does not mean that they will pull out of pumps all together.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 19, 2017)

Well you and I will be watching the News like hawks no doubt.

I shall be enquiring at my clinic, at some stage, how their negotiations with other pump companies are going since I rather think they'd be pretty daft not to start now!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 19, 2017)

I suspect it might be "concentrate more on Europe where we are stronger - US is too locked down" rather than anything else. And they certainly aren't discounting opening up in the US again in the future. As you say... we will have to watch and see!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 19, 2017)

Well I'm hoping that too EDUAD - couldn't actually care less whether the US get them or not as long as I do!


----------



## TheBorgiaBull (Jan 26, 2017)

To be honest I hated the combo. But last I heard they were upgrading so liklihood is that you can only get the new one. If that's how they work. Who knows?


----------



## AJLang (Feb 27, 2017)

I've just been told that my hospital has my new pump and its a combo which is what I wanted


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 27, 2017)

I too had my new Combo and there does not seem to be any plans of stopping them at present.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 27, 2017)

If mine was due, I'd have another I think!  Better the devil you know perhaps?  LOL


----------



## AJLang (Feb 27, 2017)

I think definitely better the devil I know. I'm so glad that I was able to ask for, and get, another Combo.


----------

